# Need help pairing air/water filter with new dewalt DXCM251



## Mugginsville2000 (Dec 2, 2020)

So i just bought the dewalt dxcm251 which is a 2 stage 25 gallon air compressor that pumps up to 200 psi. I am new to owning a compressor of this size, and need help picking out a filter for this machine that will pull out water and other impurities on the output side of the air line. I also need to know if i need a filter thats rated for 200 psi. I noticed that most of the cheaper ones are only rated to 150. Would there be an instance where i would want all 200 psi for a specific tool. My last compressor was only rated to 125 so this is uncharted territory for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mugginsville2000,

It depends how critical water removal is. For my body shop I had at least 10 feet of 1" iron pipe with a drain at the end and a water separator as well. This worked for spray painting guns to any of my air tools. I used a "bulb" type filter on the gun itself just to be sure that no water with oil from the compressor ruined my paint jobs.

Stephen












Mugginsville2000 said:


> So i just bought the dewalt dxcm251 which is a 2 stage 25 gallon air compressor that pumps up to 200 psi. I am new to owning a compressor of this size, and need help picking out a filter for this machine that will pull out water and other impurities on the output side of the air line. I also need to know if i need a filter thats rated for 200 psi. I noticed that most of the cheaper ones are only rated to 150. Would there be an instance where i would want all 200 psi for a specific tool. My last compressor was only rated to 125 so this is uncharted territory for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mugginsville2000, 

Yes whatever you connect to a 200PSI air system must be rated at 200 psi. Extra expensive but necessary. 150 psi harbor freight stuff will not work, ask me how I know, lol

Stephen


----------



## Mugginsville2000 (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the response fellas. The compressor shipped to my house today, and low and behold it has a regulator that only goes to 150, so i think i will just stick with stock and install a filter that is rated the same from a reputable company.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Mugginsville2000 said:


> So i just bought the dewalt dxcm251 which is a 2 stage 25 gallon air compressor that pumps up to 200 psi. I am new to owning a compressor of this size, and need help picking out a filter for this machine that will pull out water and other impurities on the output side of the air line. I also need to know if i need a filter thats rated for 200 psi. I noticed that most of the cheaper ones are only rated to 150. Would there be an instance where i would want all 200 psi for a specific tool. My last compressor was only rated to 125 so this is uncharted territory for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


how dry do you need the compressed air?
in % please


----------



## Mugginsville2000 (Dec 2, 2020)

iowagold said:


> how dry do you need the compressed air?
> in % please


Not exactly sure. I plan to use impacts, die grinders, and get into some painting.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mu

I use these disposable filters for the paint guns using my pipe system. If I get "fisheyes" in the paint I will add a little fisheye paint additive in the paint before spraying.









Disposable Inline Moisture Filter


Amazing deals on this Disposable Inline Moisture Filter at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Mugginsville2000 (Dec 2, 2020)

stevon said:


> View attachment 8520


Stevon, thanks for the info. Is the diagram you attached a side view? Is there a benefit to using iron over pvc? And is it like water waste plumbing where you have an established drop to keep the water flowing in the direction you want all the way down to the manual water release vent valve?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mugginsville200,

You need iron or galvanized or copper metal pipe rated for 300 psi or more. That conducts the heat that it pulls from the air, then the water will be attracted to pipe wall (cooler). Plastic won't really work unless you use hundreds of feet to get the same effect at the end of the 100ft plus run (plastic is a poor heat conductor). The pipe is sloped 20 degrees from top (air input) to drain at the end of the slope. Venting once a week works just fine. The only force for the water to run towards drain is gravity or opening the vent valve at the end of the run. Capisce?

Stephen



Mugginsville2000 said:


> Stevon, thanks for the info. Is the diagram you attached a side view? Is there a benefit to using iron over pvc? And is it like water waste plumbing where you have an established drop to keep the water flowing in the direction you want all the way down to the manual water release vent valve?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mugginsville200,

It's a very simple principal Air up, water down and yes it works like your plumbing in your house

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mugginsville200, 

Pipe angle doesn't have to be precise, any slope from 5 to 90 degrees will do the job.

Stephen


----------



## Mugginsville2000 (Dec 2, 2020)

stevon said:


> Mugginsville200,
> 
> Pipe angle doesn't have to be precise, any slope from 5 to 90 degrees will do the job.
> 
> Stephen


Good info, i should be able to build myself a nice little set up for the garage and have clean air to run through all my tools. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Hazzmatte (Mar 17, 2021)

not to be a buzz kill but “2 stage performance“ does not mean it’s a 2 stage compressor. This is a single stage compressor. very misleading description.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Hazzmatte,

This must be a 2 - stage to get the air pressure up to 200 psi, a single stage would takes hours if even possible at all to get up to 200 psi. Maybe a cheesy 2-stage but if you look at the side picture of the compressor head there is only one intake filter on one side. Most single stage compressors would have an intake filter for each cylinder or share an intake filter in the middle of the cylinders and not just to one side.

Stephen











Hazzmatte said:


> not to be a buzz kill but “2 stage performance“ does not mean it’s a 2 stage compressor. This is a single stage compressor. very misleading description.


----------

